

Ask HN: What do you use for issue tracking? - drp

Google Code's issue tracker is great, but can't be used for closed-source projects.  What simple (not bugzilla) issue tracker do you use and why?
======
stuff4ben
I use Redmine (<http://www.redmine.org/>) on a VPS (RimuHosting). Pretty easy
to setup even for a Java developer who's barely looked at Ruby or RoR (like
me).

------
davidw
This question has been asked before: you might have a look at the archives. I
use Redmine, github's thing, Google code... depending on the project. It
doesn't matter all that much. If you want something in-house, Redmine or Trac
are both ok.

------
benedwards
FogBugz: <http://www.fogcreek.com/FogBugz/>

It's free for students and startups and has a lot of extras: wiki,
discussions, etc...

------
ErrantX
<http://www.bitbucket.org> (because I use mercurial as my SCM, and bitbucket
is fast, cheap and solid)

------
ivey
We use a combination of Tender for front-end support and Lighthouse for issue
management. Lighthouse has nice integration with Tender and Github.

------
icono
JIRA (<http://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/>)

